# Arlovski confesses to Russian Roulette after loss to Fedor, Rodgers



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

> Fighters.com’s tenth-ranked heavyweight “Pitbull” Andrei Arlovski (14-7) confessed Wednesday night to playing Russian roulette, a gamble during which a revolver is loaded with a single round, the cylinder spun, and then placed against the temple. The player pulls the trigger, chancing the bullet could end their life.
> 
> “First time I was 16, second time I was 30,” said the thirty-year old former UFC heavyweight champion. “It’s when you don’t care about anything.”



http://www.fighters.com/08/05/andre...fter-losses-to-fedor-emelianenko-brett-rogers

pretty sad, hope he comes back to mma in top form.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Poor bastard. Fedor pretty much took his soul and Rogers had whatever was left.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Sad to hear this, hope he gets some help and some time off to get it back together.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

He must not of heard of a biscuit race. Much more safer when your down in the dumps. Less chance of blowing your brains out.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

SlowGraffiti said:


> http://www.fighters.com/08/05/andre...fter-losses-to-fedor-emelianenko-brett-rogers
> 
> pretty sad, hope he comes back to mma in top form.


He just needs to get back in the gym and let all his various hair grow unchecked. THEN he will be back in top wolfman form.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Glad he's still with us and hope he gets back in the running at whichever thing he wants to do.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

What the f*&k?! Noooooooooooo


----------



## Rupert (Apr 26, 2009)

Arlovski is still a good fighter, I think he'll definitely be back.

This Russian Roulette stuff is pretty ominous though...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Guys guys, it's the Slavic soul. We do all kinds of crazy shit.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Say it ain't so, Andre. Well he's used up 2...1/6th chance each time...crazy.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

wow thats sad he still has major talent just a run of bad luck.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't think Fedor took his soul, I think Tim Sylvia did. Andrei is a much better fighter than him, just had an off night but ever since he hasn't been the same. Russian Roulette is definitely not a good way to treat your life, you only live once. With the amount of talent he has, it would be such a shame if he wasted it.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> Guys guys, it's the Slavic soul. We do all kinds of crazy shit.


Precisely. I just don't think this is soo bad. 1 in six I has just read, is that any more bad than driving a car really trashed or ******* a chick that could have a STD?

Besides I play Russian roulette everyday...a man's sport...with a bullet called life, yeah mama called life.


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

russian roulette is actually not 1 in 6; not usually.

It is best played with a high calibre revolver that is in good condition and well greased up cylinder. Since high calibre guns have heavy bullets, if you hold the gun perfectly perpendicular to the ground and spin the cylinder well, the bullet is actually much more likely to end up at the bottom of the cylinder. As long as the gun is well made and evenly weighted, and you re-spin every time before you pull the trigger, i'd say the chances are more like 1 in 60.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Arlovski should stay away from playing with his six shooter after his boxing matches.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

He takes his job too seriously. Good thing he doesn't have kids or anything. (Right?)


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Jesus suprised at that, so he's going into boxing after getting ko'd twice???


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Ouch. That would have really sucked if Arlovski would have died. What about his kids? If he can't take MMA anymore, even as a fan of his, he should just retire rather than die.

I hope he doesn't get Knocked Out much in Boxing, as his chin is as soft as a baby's bottom.

.


----------



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

Did he win?


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

MooJuice said:


> russian roulette is actually not 1 in 6; not usually.
> 
> It is best played with a high calibre revolver that is in good condition and well greased up cylinder. Since high calibre guns have heavy bullets, if you hold the gun perfectly perpendicular to the ground and spin the cylinder well, the bullet is actually much more likely to end up at the bottom of the cylinder. As long as the gun is well made and evenly weighted, and you re-spin every time before you pull the trigger, i'd say the chances are more like 1 in 60.


Huh? Why would it be more likely if you put the gun perpendicular to the ground? I think you mean parallel. Also, you don't wait for it to stop spinning before you snap the cylinder in place. You just spin it as fast as you can and then mash your palm on it, pushing it in place. You don't spin softly...stop...push it in place...click. You spin as fast as you can and then push the cylinder into place.

God some people need to see deer hunter...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn, that's crazy man. Did anyone notice the sadness after the Rogers KO?


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

^^^^^^^

been watching mma for a long time but ive never seen anyone look so dejected and in utter despair as AA after the rogers fight


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Can we please not turn this thread into a discussion of ballistics and firearm structure? Jesus Christ.

He'll come back. He'll learn better how to use those incredible hands to protect his not-so-great chin.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

How taste the guns pee pee pee Mr. Arlovski?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh no you di'int!


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Can we please not turn this thread into a discussion of ballistics and firearm structure? Jesus Christ.
> 
> He'll come back. He'll learn better how to use those incredible hands to protect his not-so-great chin.


It's a pity Andre doesn't switch to movies or something. As he is so sexy. So I've heard...


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

I feel bad for him for feeling so low, but at the same time he made nearly a million dollar by getting knocked out and did you see his girlfriend(or wife) he goes home to? Dude, seriously cheer up! You have it good compare to many.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Who admits that sort of thing? Espeicially knowing it will be talked about and criticized all over the world and internet...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

This troubles me as I fear that Andrei is losing it....

After Rodgers he just sat on the floor shaking his head as if he didnt know where to turn....

it was like you could see in his face how low he felt....I specifically remember feeling like wow, this is prob one of the toughest things for him.....and when I read somthing like this it makes me think he really doesnt care about himself anymore.....

I hope things pick up for Andrei......



70seven said:


> I feel bad for him for feeling so low, but at the same time he made nearly a million dollar by getting knocked out and did you see his girlfriend(or wife) he goes home to? Dude, seriously cheer up! You have it good compare to many.


 
Didnt know this info.....cheer the F*ck up Andrei......:confused03:


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

hope he does better. if i were him i'd be happy to some sense, i mean hes 14-7 which is not too bad of a record. hopefully he gets back to fight in the future better than ever


----------



## RWMenace (Aug 10, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> Guys guys, it's the Slavic soul. We do all kinds of crazy shit.


It's true.


----------



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

70seven said:


> I feel bad for him for feeling so low, but at the same time he made nearly a million dollar by getting knocked out and *did you see his girlfriend(or wife) he goes home to*? Dude, seriously cheer up! You have it good compare to many.


No, I did not. You must now convince me by providing photos of said girlfriend/wife. Clothes not necessary.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

cool:thumb02:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

The dude was playing russian roulette? That's pretty bad ass. It would be more bad ass if he was wearing his fangs.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Benge said:


> No, I did not. You must now convince me by providing photos of said girlfriend/wife. Clothes not necessary.





















There you go.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

wish andrei had a better chin I really like him


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

70seven said:


> There you go.


well that explains why he shaved his shoulders and his back


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Damn that reminds me. Homeboy lost his super model chick to Tim Sylvia. No wonder guy's pulling a Christopher Walken.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Arlovski might have done this because he is going to be on season 2 of bully beatdown. Apparently he looks really scarey on his episode.

(source: Jason Ellis show on Sirius Satellite Radio, by Mayhem Miller.)


----------



## MarkHuntsNoggin (May 8, 2009)

Dude gets good looking girls, has money, was a UFC champ.. He should keep his head up. I dont think anybody thinks that Arlovski cant make a come back. I think he should fight Sylvia again.


----------



## GrabthemCakes (Aug 4, 2009)

So he lost at Russian Roulette also


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Poor guy


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

shit knowing that guys chin hes probably taking a bigger chance of death just getting in the ring than playing russian roullette anyways


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey hey hey! There's some great hands in front of that crappy chin!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I think the chin thing is overplayed, huge guys have KO'd him, and he's dished out more than he's taken. I'm just excited to see him beat up a bully whenever his episode airs.


----------



## Califighter (Aug 13, 2009)

I hope so too. Arlovski is a favorite of mine.



SlowGraffiti said:


> http://www.fighters.com/08/05/andre...fter-losses-to-fedor-emelianenko-brett-rogers
> 
> pretty sad, hope he comes back to mma in top form.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

All Russians' don't play their game? Anyways I have always enjoyed his fights, hopefully he comes to the UFC and unleashes some terror. If he worked on his ground game a lot he could be in the top ten in the world easily.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Wookie said:


> All Russians' don't play their game?


He's not Russian, he's Belarusian.


----------



## Johnnybrollic (Aug 14, 2009)

kay_o_ken said:


> shit knowing that guys chin hes probably taking a bigger chance of death just getting in the ring than playing russian roullette anyways





swpthleg said:


> Hey hey hey! There's some great hands in front of that crappy chin!


Yeah, remember when he knocked out cabbage? Everybody gets knocked out......sometime. :sarcastic01:


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> He's not Russian, he's Belarusian.


No, actually he's Soviet just like me. We weren't born after 1991.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

GrabthemCakes said:


> So he lost at Russian Roulette also


Hence why he is still living?


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Judoka said:


> Hence why he is still living?


I didn't get that one either.


----------



## MarkHuntsNoggin (May 8, 2009)

Johnnybrollic said:


> Yeah, remember when he knocked out cabbage? Everybody gets knocked out......sometime. :sarcastic01:


You mean when he TKOed Cabbage. Cabbage got hit with a big punch went down did a summersault and was dazed but no where near out. I don't think Cabbage has ever been KOed where he went BLANK and couldn't move. Tank hit him with a Donkey Kong punch though.

Anyways, Arlovski is a beast. He has an okay chin. He should not to forget to use his underrated ground game sometimes.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

The_Senator said:


> No, actually he's Soviet just like me. We weren't born after 1991.


Does that mean I can tell people making Ukrainian and Lithuanian slurs to STFU?


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

MarkHuntsNoggin said:


> Anyways, Arlovski is a beast. He has an okay chin.


Quoted for LIES!


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

MarkHuntsNoggin said:


> You mean when he TKOed Cabbage. Cabbage got hit with a big punch went down did a summersault and was dazed but no where near out. I don't think Cabbage has ever been KOed where he went BLANK and couldn't move. Tank hit him with a Donkey Kong punch though.
> 
> Anyways, Arlovski is a beast. He has an okay chin. He should not to forget to use his underrated ground game sometimes.


An okay chin?


----------

